# Wiring problem



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Was out Tuesday trolling Alum using my electric mostly for steering. Pulled it up to move spots and when I put it back in I noticed my power light wasn’t on. I have an xi3 52# motor guide. I have a male/female plug. Negative wire runs straight to battery from female plug and positive runs to 50a breaker then to battery. I have 8ga wire from plug to battery. I’m no electrician so any help before I buy a new plug and wire everything back up would be appreciated.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

looks like a loose connection


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

you are pulling a lot of current with the trolling motor... any kind of a loose connection will cause it to heat up and melt like I see here... I personally use 6 gauge wire runs for my 48# trolling motor that connects to 8 gauge at the plug end similar to what you have. Keep th







e plug ends clean even if you have to use some fine grit sandpaper or Emory cloth. The heat may have built up in the contacts of the plugs. I also use this product to keep the plugs clean even on trailer connections.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Motor Guide recommends 10ga. wire up to 6’ then 8ga. up to 10’. I only have a total of 5 1/2’ from the motor head to battery but opted for the 8ga. anyways. Maybe the screw wasn’t tightened down all the way on the negative wire. On my way to get a new plug and will try it again. Everything is new this year as it’s a new boat build so I’m sure nothing was dirty. Only time boat sees daylight is when it’s in the water. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Motor Guide has very few authorized service centers in Ohio.
http://www.waltreynolds.com/motorguide_factory_authorized_se.htm

There was an individual in the Columbus are that would work on Motor Guide. Can't remember his name or number.


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

Maybe the screw wasn’t tightened down all the way on the negative wire.

YUP... loose connections heat up... dirty does not mean filthy, it means that contacts erode and oxide when exposed to the weather and create less than ideal connections unless they are soldered or "cleaned" once in a while. The chemical I endorsed "cleans" and de-oxidizes the contact points on a plug.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Get a small tube of dielectric grease at the auto parts store and grease up both wires after you strip them back to new clean shiny wire. Terminate to new plug and recheck for tightness after one month. Check once a year for tightness. Also grease the plug male and female ends.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

leeabu said:


> Get a small tube of dielectric grease at the auto parts store and grease up both wires after you strip them back to new clean shiny wire. Terminate to new plug and recheck for tightness after one month. Check once a year for tightness. Also grease the plug male and female ends.


Yep I grease all electrical connections. But probably was a loose connection. Local Walmart was out of plugs so running to Cabela’s after work tomorrow. Will definitely be checking the screws after a few weeks. Had it out a couple dozen times before it happened with no problems.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Man, what a bunch of great and fast responses! Thanks OGF members. Best site in Ohio!


----------

